# I want to do something FUN!



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I've got a week off and I'm thinking of making a throw quilt. Maybe couch sized...not bed sized. And I want to do something I've never done before -- block-wise and color-wise. 

Something fun and whimsical. 

I'm not good with pastels, but maybe something bright?? Everything I've ever done before was earthy colored. 

Suggestions?!?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

"fun" is such a personal choice - it's hard to answer.

I really went out of my comfort zone with that Bright qulit top I just made (the a, b or c thread). When I bought that fabric, I didn't like it, but it was the whole bolt for really cheap at an antique mall. I bought it and a 20 yard bolt of White cotton. I figured it work for backing, had NO intentions of using it for a quilt top.

And after messing with it a bit on the Forum Block - I got interested enough to actually try making something with it. It was challenging and kept my interest, and it was good for me to work outside my comfort zone.

I also joined a group to learn how to Paper Piece, and another to learn Needle turn applique, both things I had no experience with. And for both, I've learned that while I can do them fine, it's not something I really enjoy doing, but I'll keep up with it and finish the challenge.

right now I'd love to do a medallion type quilt. lately everything I've done is blocks, so that would be a challenge and something different. 

But on the whole, for me, if I had a whole week to do what ever - I'd work on UFO's and some of the "ideas" I've collected pictures or fabric for, and not had time to start because of more pressing duties/projects. These are all things I would be doing just for me - not anyone else, which is why they always end up on the back burner as things for others take precedence. 

Just thinking of having a whole week off just for me has been a real dream. Since both my adult kids live in GA - for the last five years, I've saved up vacation time and we've used it to go visit them. And will I enjoy doing that, in my heart - a perfect vacation would be one I could just go be in my sewing room and be able to sew on what ever project I wanted to - with no one wanting me to go spend time doing anything else.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Fun, for me, would be making a Sunbonnet Sue. I want to use up some special scraps and trims for one.

What about a T-shirt quilt?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't wait till I get back into my sewing room. I found a really cute pattern I want to make for my daughter and make it lap size. It's a nail polish pattern. You can see it here on my Pinterest site
https://www.pinterest.com/browns71280/quilts/


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Fun? how about a bargello? Strip cut, strip sew. Watch the colors come together.

Windmills are fun and work great with bright or pastel colors, and as a scrap quilt. I&#8217;ve made regular windmills, fast if you sew before cutting. Also twisted windmills. There are a couple of ways to make twisted windmills, which are delightful.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

So many ideas! I should probably spend SOME time and work on UFOs, too. I'd love to get a frame and try my hand at machine quilting, but will probably just do it on my sewing machine for now. I was thinking of trying something totally different (and small...like the couch sized quilt) so that I could try the machine quilting. Never done that. I have a quilt that is just stitched around each 12" block or so....is it too late to quilt it now that the binding is on? I'd like to do quilting on it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't see why there would be any problem with adding more quilting to a bound quilt. Just don't stitch on top of the binding. It might be a bit of a problem if the quilt has been washed and gotten crinkly or poofy, but if you keep inside each block and don't cross stitching lines, you should not have problems with tucks or puckers - 

With FMQ on a domestic machine, this is no problem at all. You don't stretch anything, just hold it firm and flat. So as long as you can get it to lay flat and smooth - it should work. 

I have had a few times I've realized I missed a spot while quilting - after the quilt is done, so I just use my domestic machine to fill that spot it.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I'll try it. The quilt was made a dozen years ago, but never washed. Always just "displayed". I'll take a pic if I ever get it done. LOL


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'd like to do this Wind Spinner in black and batiks. I think it would be a fun quilt. Directions are attached, the link is to an image.
Heidi 
http://www.connectingthreads.com/cf...tent=staff pinterest posts&utm_source=NOT SET


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you like Windspinner you might like Delectable Mountains or Courthouse Steps.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Very cool! I'm thinking of just picking out a lot of bright, wild fat quarters and seeing what happens.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

CC, maybe Pinwheel Party? Same block, different sizes, and looks great in brights on black.

http://twiddletails.blogspot.com/2010/02/join-pinwheel-party.html


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh wow...love that, too. I would do it with lots of wild prints, on a white background, I think. I looked at some of her flickr account photos and some were done with white backgrounds. How big do you think that finished quilt is?


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is another one I want to try.

Heidi


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Beautiful! I love the colors in that.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The Pinwheel Party blocks seem to be 12.5" square, plus there is some sashing cut at 1-7/8. Lap size, maybe 54" square? I think a few members here have made it.


----------

